# icloud/me email ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

anyone else having issues getting their emails to load or is it just me?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My main email account is my .Me account, and I have not had any problems lately.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

My main account is me.com as well and this am it was taking quite a bit of time to load messages.still not sure if its apple or me


----------

